# Dare to Be Nails â€“ Animal Instincts - (May 24 â€“ June 7)



## vixie13 (May 24, 2011)

[SIZE=medium]It's Time for a New Theme! 




[/SIZE]

[SIZE=medium] [/SIZE]Chosen by *Neglic* winner of the challenge  *Dare To Be Nails - May Flowers 



*

*Remember!*

[SIZE=medium]If you are planning on entering this challenge, please post your entry in this thread and then PM[/SIZE] [SIZE=medium]me with your choice of theme should you win the challenge. If you do *not*[/SIZE] [SIZE=medium]PM[/SIZE] [SIZE=medium]me with your choice, your entry will *not* be included in the voting poll. I will do my best to remind anyone should they forget.  



[/SIZE]

Entry deadline for Dare to Be Challenges will be at 6pm Central Time on the last day of the challenge. (2 weeks time) Please have your entry posted and pm sent to me, prior to this date/time 



 Thank You! XO

[SIZE=medium]Here are some inspirational pics, but feel free to add your own to this thread: [/SIZE]


----------



## llehsal (May 24, 2011)

Oh woweee!  these are super pretty!!


----------



## vixie13 (May 24, 2011)

Good inspiration right!?!


----------



## ox0xbarbiex0xo (May 25, 2011)

ooh!  I wanna try to enter this one!  I looove animal prints!


----------



## vixie13 (May 25, 2011)

Do it! Enter please!!! You'll do a fantastic job!


----------



## Ngelic (May 25, 2011)

Really love the last one of the inspirations, so pretty!


----------



## Thefemaleclown (May 25, 2011)

How perfect! I did a snake skin manicure today!!





This will be my entry


----------



## Jjlane (May 26, 2011)

I was going to post my snake skin mani but since there is already one I will enter this: 





I am assuming that a butterfly counts as an animal.


----------



## DreamWarrior (May 26, 2011)

Oh! Soooooo preeeeettty!!


----------



## Beauty2Makeup (May 26, 2011)

Wow beautiful nails!  I haven't done it lately but in the past (like 2 years ago)  I've had my toes done with zebra stripes and another time with tiger stripes. I loved it! I got so many compliments. I need to do it again but but this time maybe I'll be more daring and go for my fingernails. I love the butterfly look!


----------



## ox0xbarbiex0xo (May 26, 2011)

Great entries!

Here's an inspirational pic!





I love this!

I'm going to work on my entry today! I'm feeling motivated!


----------



## ox0xbarbiex0xo (May 26, 2011)

What is the name of that blue polish!?  It's gorgeous!



> Originally Posted by *Jjlane* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I was going to post my snake skin mani but since there is already one I will enter this:
> 
> ...


----------



## Jjlane (May 26, 2011)

The name of that polish is Sally Hansen HD: Spectrum. I actually saw this on sale at walgreens today. Maybe you could find it on sale  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## vixie13 (May 26, 2011)

I saw it on sale as well! Almost bought it...but I'm realizing I have WAY too much nail polish.


----------



## Ngelic (May 26, 2011)

Quote:

Originally Posted by *Jjlane* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I was going to post my snake skin mani but since there is already one I will enter this: 





I am assuming that a butterfly counts as an animal.

That's gorgeous! I'm loving the blue in this  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Yes, butterflies counts!
 


*Edit*: Jess, if I remembered correctly you did this mani around the start of May before the challenge started.. the rules states no recycled images:



> All entries must be specifically created for each individual challenge. No recycled images will be allowed. That is, if you enter an image/images for one challenge, you cannot enter the same image/images in another challenge. Entries must also be created for makeuptalk and not be an entry from an outside challenge.


 ... I guess that's for Vixie to decide


----------



## Jjlane (May 26, 2011)

Ngelic, you are right. I did not know that before submitting that but Vixie contacted me about it. I was planning on doing this mani again this weekend in a different color so then it would count since I am doing it specifically for this challenge.


----------



## Geek (May 27, 2011)

On the MUT Facebook/Twitter


----------



## ox0xbarbiex0xo (May 27, 2011)

This took me forever!  lol!  But here's my entry!   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Oh, and my skin is shiny because I have cuticle oil on!


----------



## Ngelic (May 27, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *Jjlane* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Ngelic, you are right. I did not know that before submitting that but Vixie contacted me about it. I was planning on doing this mani again this weekend in a different color so then it would count since I am doing it specifically for this challenge.


Ohh I wonder what colours you'll pick this time for it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## vixie13 (May 27, 2011)

That turned out fantastic Barbie!


----------



## ox0xbarbiex0xo (May 27, 2011)

Thanks Vixie!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jjlane (May 28, 2011)

This is my new butterfly mani  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Done specifically for this challenge since the blue one doesn't count. I have never seen a green monarch but I wish they existed cause they would be so pretty! This polish is from the new WnW Mermaid Cove Collection and it is called Ocean Grotto. I swear I am drawn to shimmery greens like this... I have way too many of them but this is one of my favorites!


----------



## Ngelic (May 28, 2011)

Here's my entry:

I decided to do a skittles of different animals because I couldn't chose one AND I was having fun using my BM plates for the first time WITH the Born Pretty Stamper (It's good!! BUT the scapper does get a bit annoying... sorta scratches the plates, after a while since it has a piece of metal). It's also my first time using acryllic nails.... I realised that I didn't have enough space to play with my stamps with my short nails and the only one that accidentally chose the wrong size for is the middle finger, hahaha.













Wells, at least I remember to enter this time, hahaha! TIme to go back to my assignments  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I wonder if you can guess what animals I tried?


----------



## vixie13 (May 30, 2011)

These are looking fantastic!!!!!!!!!!! Great job ladies!!!!!


----------



## zadidoll (May 31, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *vixie13* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I saw it on sale as well! Almost bought it...but I'm realizing I have WAY too much nail polish.


No such thing as too much!


----------



## Its Only Nicole (May 31, 2011)

Wow I'm really impressed.  I don't know anything about nails.. and I tend to bite mine a lot so I rarely get them done.. No one I know can even do their own nails like this.. they all go to the salon and pay like $40 for them... or more.


----------



## vixie13 (May 31, 2011)

Here's my entry...

I wanted to do a bumble bee look, but I just couldn't get my lines straight... so I went with a peacock themed instead.


----------



## llehsal (May 31, 2011)

oh woweeeeee ladies!!!!!  These are great!!!!!


----------



## angels41105 (May 31, 2011)

Wow so many cool designs. I am big into nail art. My camera fails at catching the designs very well  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I still have a few days and need to do my nails anyways, maybe i'll try to do this one  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Bonnie Krupa (May 31, 2011)

Wow I love them all!!


----------



## foxymom (Jun 1, 2011)

Wow they are all great...


----------



## KitaRei (Jun 3, 2011)

What a coincidence, I just did a blue zebra manicure!





I'm sorry it's so big : :blush: : I couldn't get it to be smaller..


----------



## Thefemaleclown (Jun 3, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *KitaRei* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> What a coincidence, I just did a blue zebra manicure!
> 
> ...


 What blue did you use? It's lovely!!


----------



## vixie13 (Jun 3, 2011)

Great look KitaRei!!


----------



## tangerinex3 (Jun 3, 2011)

OH MY! Loveeee all of them.


----------



## tangerinex3 (Jun 3, 2011)

What are the *brands* and names of polish colors used in this?


----------



## NotAVampireLvr (Jun 3, 2011)

Fun Fun
 



> Originally Posted by *ox0xbarbiex0xo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> This took me forever!  lol!  But here's my entry!   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> ...


----------



## vixie13 (Jun 5, 2011)

Last day to enter is _Tuesday_!!!! Make sure you *submit your theme suggestion to be via PM* in order to be officially entered!!!!!


----------



## jeanarick (Jun 6, 2011)

I finally got my entry done this weekend.  This was my first time doing a "drag marble" technique and I'm really happy with the way the colors turned out.  I also did a peacock theme.  I'm not as good as Vixie tho with the freehand stuff, so mine are stamps.

Products Used:

*For Marbling - *

Color Club - Emerald Depths (it's really blue so I don't know why they call it Emerald)

Wet N' Wild - Carribean Frost

Sinful Colors - San Francisco (Deep Green)

*For Stamping - *

Bundle Monster Plate 15

Sally Hansen Xtreme Wear - White On

*Accents -*

LA Colors Art Deco - Gold Glitter

Avon Speed Dry Top Coat


----------



## llehsal (Jun 6, 2011)

Eeeeeeeek!!!  All of these are so prettty!!!  I wish I had the patience to do these things!  I love them.  Great job ladies.


----------



## vixie13 (Jun 6, 2011)

Awesome job Jean!!! Love the marble in the background!!!


----------



## sammiebz (Jun 6, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *Jjlane* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I was going to post my snake skin mani but since there is already one I will enter this:
> 
> ...


 OMG this is gorgeous!! I freaken love it! Very creative!


----------



## KitaRei (Jun 7, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *Thefemaleclown* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thank you!  I used AC #68, it's a low-cost Japanese brand  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Here's the swatch!







Thanks Vixie13!

Really great manicures everyone!!!!


----------



## kayleigh83 (Jun 8, 2011)

ALL of these entries are insanely GORGEOUS!! So excited about this theme, it's totally inspiring!! I swear you guys are making me wanna run out and spend a whole lot of money I don't have on nail polishes and nail polish pens!


----------



## Thefemaleclown (Jun 8, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *kayleigh83* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ALL of these entries are insanely GORGEOUS!! So excited about this theme, it's totally inspiring!! I swear you guys are making me wanna run out and spend a whole lot of money I don't have on nail polishes and nail polish pens!



Haha you have the FEVER! I've been ill with the "I have to spend money I don't have on nail art supplies" fever for many many moons. Good luck!!


----------

